# Search engine optimization



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

First of all, let me say thank you to all of you on this board who encouraged me to start my own blog. I do not know yet if I will make it a money-making venture, but so far I just enjoy writing and posting.

If it helps anyone, here's my experience with optimizing search engine results.

Your blog post title. 

Before I write a posting, I think of what the title could be, then go on google and try it out. You know it has that drop down that helps you find what other people are searching for. Then I take the most relevant one and make it my title. That trick alone brought me a lot of visitors. And my blog is only one month old.

Try for yourself: type in google "what to grow in July" - my blog is #2 on the first page! 

Hope that helps. Luv.


----------



## seeknulfind (Jun 6, 2011)

That's a good start. One think to keep in mind is how many people search for your keyword. For example, the Google Keyword tool indicates that 1900 people search for your term globally each month.

That is pretty good. But I could put up a post titled "purple gorilla hairspray" and also get a number 1 position. The trouble is, nobody is searching for that term.

By the way, I don't know about blogs hosted by third parties but for those hosting your own blog if you navigate to the "permalinks" section of your dashboard and put /%postname%/ under "Common Structure/custom structure" (use the radio button to chose custom structure) then the file your post will be named the same as your title for a bit of an added SEO boost.

Andy


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a great advice too. Thanks!


----------

